# Semana Santa



## Rosa Maria

Amigos, una preguntita...
Una amiga me pregunta como diría en inglés 
SEMANA SANTA

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Eiryn

Holy Week.


----------



## Rosa Maria

Thanks Eylin, You are so kind !!  
I´ll tell to my friend in this moment!!


----------



## jmx

Eiryn said:
			
		

> Holy Week.


¿ Entonces no es "Easter" ?


----------



## Elena79

Siempre crei que era Easter, if you say Holy Week somebody would know what are you talking about???


----------



## Hatzi

Si dices "*Holy Week*" en ingles es muy raro. Nadie lo dice. Mejor si dices "*Easter*". Durante esta semana, es normal decir "*Good Friday*", "*Good Monday*" etc para el viernes, el lunes de esta semana.


----------



## Inés06

Mirad este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=118652


----------



## CatStar

De acuerdo con Hatzi,
_Holy Week_ no se dice, es _Easte_r o si quieres _Easter Week_. Además es 
_Holy Thursday_ 
_Good Friday_ 
_Holy Saturday_ 
_Easter Sunday_ y 
_Easter Monday_. 
Puede ser Hatzi que Good Monday es un termino australiano?nunca lo he oído...
Cat*


----------



## Tylerbrain

De acuerdo, pero por favor que nadie diga "holy week". Parece que vaya a bendecirnos alguien de tanta pureza... Una amiga inglesa se ha reído mucho cuando le he dicho "holy week" en inglés. Luego se ha santiguado...


----------



## mcmc

Hay que diferenciar: en la Semana Santa ("Holy Week") se conmemora la Pasión de Cristo. "Easter" es la Pascua, que comienza el domingo de Resurrección, y celebra eso: la Resurrección del Señor.


----------



## lauranazario

Hi Hatzi, Tylerbrain... and others.

"never say never", folks... 

Look at this entry from the Catholic Encyclopedia.... "Holy Week" IS used (even if you may not be too familiar with the term).

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Soy Yo

No me parece nada raro "Holy Week"... también tenemos Maundy Thursday, Good Friday, Holy Saturday and Easter Sunday (Resurrection Sunday).... Hace años en Carolina del Norte se cerraban las escuelas "on Easter Monday".


----------



## jinti

*I *say _Holy Week_ -- always have, always will. And nobody looks at me strangely either (well, at least the Catholic ones know what I'm talking about  ). It _*is*_ said in English, at least by Catholics around here (New York) and where I grew up in Pennsylvania, and it refers to the week _*before*_ Easter. 

_Easter week_ is the week _*following*_ Easter. 

They are not the same week, at least to US Catholics.


----------



## Txiri

"Holy Week?"  might elicit a smile from someone who is not a Catholic, but it´s a perfectly acceptable phrase in American English.  (Remember that for Henry VIII to divorce Catherine of Aragon and marry Anne Boleyn, he engineered the rupture of the Church of England with Rome, and the official church of England became Anglican)


----------



## montaraz

Total, que "Holy Week" es la Semana Santa y "Easter" es la Semana de Pascua, ¿no?


----------



## jinti

montaraz said:
			
		

> Total, que "Holy Week" es la Semana Santa y "Easter" es la Semana de Pascua, ¿no?


 
No....aquí por lo menos:

Holy Week es la Semana Santa
Easter es el domingo de Resurreción
Easter Week es la semana de Pascua


----------



## gotitadeleche

I am not Catholic, but I say Holy Week.


----------



## yercygo

And what about...
*passion week* (?)

Once I read "*Semana Santa*" in a text in *English*; it was about a trip for Semana Santa in Spain. I wonder if it's also common to say "Semana Santa" instead of "Holy week". 

Thank you.


----------



## Soy Yo

yercygo said:
			
		

> And what about...
> *passion week* (?)
> 
> Once I read "*Semana Santa*" in a text in *English*; it was about a trip for Semana Santa in Spain. I wonder if it's also common to say "Semana Santa" instead of "Holy week".
> 
> Thank you.


 
Only if you're talking about Holy Week in a Spanish-speaking country and 95% of the time it's probably Semana Santa in Seville


----------



## Soy Yo

Kevyn_Arnold said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!, esto está que quema!!!!


 
No es para tanto!  Lo que estoy tratando de decir es que si en EE.UU. se entiende el termino Semana Santa las más veces dentro del contexto de la famosísina celebración de Semana Santa en Sevilla.  Algo parecido se puede decir del término Carnaval...si, se habla de Carnaval, lo más probable es que sea una referencia al Carnaval de Rio de Janeiro.  (Aunque se sabe que las dos "fiestas" se celebran en muchas partes.)


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

Me refería que todos defienden sus puntos de vista y lo hacen con bases y fundamentos. Tu respuesta me parece respetable, al igual que las de los demás participantes. Como ya dije, esto está que quema!!!!!!


----------



## tatius

Pues el diccionario Oxford no ayuda mucho:

*Semana Santa* Holy Week; fuimos a Escocia en Semana Santa we went to Scotland at Easter

Visto lo visto, para explicar por qué no vas a trabajar parece mejor decantarse por "bank holiday" que intentar traducir "semana santa"...

Quizá la respuesta esté allí... que la festividad, con la mínima connotación religiosa, es decir como meros días no laborables se diga "Easter". Y que la festividad religiosa cargada de catolicismo sea "holy".

Se me acaba de ocurrir, si algún nativo de habla inglesa lo quiere pensar...


----------



## Soy Yo

Parte del problema quizás es que los dias feriados basados en la Pascua Florida generalmente no ocupan una semana entera. Puesto que "Easter proper" es siempre un domingo, si hay un dia feriado (bank holiday) asociado es el Viernes Santo o lo que llamamos Easter Monday. Si las escuelas cierran por la semana entera (o varios días), es posible usar el termino "Easter Holiday" o "Easter Week"....pero puesto que ahora no nos gusta introducir la religión en las escuelas...dudo que esto sea políticamente correcto.

En general, se comprende muy bien Holy Week...pero no hablamos de "Holy Week vacation"; si usamos la palabra "vacation" o "break" será Easter o Spring vacation o Easter o Spring break.


----------



## jinti

tatius said:
			
		

> *Semana Santa* Holy Week; fuimos a Escocia en Semana Santa we went to Scotland at Easter
> 
> Visto lo visto, para explicar por qué no vas a trabajar parece mejor decantarse por "bank holiday" que intentar traducir "semana santa"...
> 
> Quizá la respuesta esté allí... que la festividad, con la mínima connotación religiosa, es decir como meros días no laborables se diga "Easter". Y que la festividad religiosa cargada de catolicismo sea "holy".


 
Para mi, _we went to Scotland at Easter _es equivalente a decir _We went to Scotland at Christmas_. En los dos casos, se entiende _at Christmas/Easter *time*_. (Es decir, durante las semanas un poco antes de o después de la Navidad o la Pascua.)

Para decir en un día específico como él de Navidad o Pascua (o el lunes o lo que sea), no utilizaría _at_, sino _on: We went to Scotland on Christmas/Easter._ (Es decir, viajamos ese día, el 25 de diciembre o -- este año -- el 16 de abril.) 

En cuanto a lo que dijo Soy Yo:


> no hablamos de "Holy Week vacation"; si usamos la palabra "vacation" o "break" será Easter o Spring vacation o Easter o Spring break.


totalmente de acuerdo, pero en mi universidad, por lo menos, no hablamos de Easter Break tampoco porque no somos una universidad con afiliaciones religiosas, y también porque hay un porcentaje muy, muy alto de estudiantes no cristianos.


----------



## Fernando

jinti said:
			
		

> totalmente de acuerdo, pero en mi universidad, por lo menos, no hablamos de Easter Break tampoco porque no somos una universidad con afiliaciones religiosas, y también porque hay un porcentaje muy, muy alto de estudiantes no cristianos.



¿Y cómo le llamáis? No creo que tenga nada que ver el nombre con confesar una religión en concreto.


----------



## tatius

Parece que lo llaman de una forma tan pagana como "Spring vacation", me encanta.

Fernando, claro que "semana santa" tiene una connotación religiosa, no ves el santo pululando por allí... Así que ya que se trata de una fiesta oficial, tienden a buscar algo lo más neutral posible para no herir sentimientos: el solsticio de primavera.


----------



## Fernando

El solsticio de primavera era una fiesta pagana muy celebrada. No veo por qué favorecer al druidismo en lugar de al cristianismo+judaísmo. 

¿Y al Ramadán como le llaman cuando lo celebran en el British Council de El Cairo? The Non-Eating Holiday?

Cuando celebran el 4 de julio, ¿no deberían sentirse ofendidos todos los extranjeros que vien en Estados Unidos? 

No viene al caso, pero jamás entenderé la corrección política.


----------



## tatius

Fernando said:
			
		

> El solsticio de primavera era una fiesta pagana muy celebrada. No veo por qué favorecer al druidismo en lugar de al cristianismo+judaísmo.
> 
> ¿Y al Ramadán como le llaman cuando lo celebran en el British Council de El Cairo? The Non-Eating Holiday?
> 
> Cuando celebran el 4 de julio, ¿no deberían sentirse ofendidos todos los extranjeros que vien en Estados Unidos?
> 
> No viene al caso, pero jamás entenderé la corrección política.



Más que corrección política, me temo que tiene que ver con la laicidad. De todas formas, hemos perdido el norte y, con él, el tema de la traducción. Nos va a caer un castigo divino.


----------



## jinti

Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Y cómo le llamáis? No creo que tenga nada que ver el nombre con confesar una religión en concreto.


 
Decimos _Spring Break_.  Es que no se puede celebrar las festividades de una religión -- que puede ser la de una minoría de los estudiantes y profesores -- y hacer caso omiso de las de las otras, ¿y por qué no evitar el problema si es tan facil decir Spring Break o Winter Break o lo que sea?  Este año Passover/Pesach y la Pascua coinciden, así que podemos llamar a los dos _Spring Break_ y no sabes lo agradecido que estamos los que tenemos que hacer los horarios......


----------



## Soy Yo

Ya tuvimos nuestro "Spring Break" a principios de marzo.  Pronto nos van a dar la "Easter vacation"... es una universidad estatal.


----------



## Fernando

jinti said:
			
		

> Decimos _Spring Break_.  Es que no se puede celebrar las festividades de una religión -- que puede ser la de una minoría de los estudiantes y profesores -- y hacer caso omiso de las de las otras,



¿Por qué no? ¿no se celebra la fiesta del 4 de julio independientemente del número de estudiantes extranjeros que haya? ¿o el día del veterano sin considerar si hay alemanes en clase? ¿o el día de Martín Lutero sin considerar si hay gente del KKK? Supongo que a la gente del Sur de EEUU no le hará mucha gracia el día del presidente (que entiendo que commemora sobre todo a Washington y a Lincoln). ¿No hay indios que se pueden sentir ofendidos por el día de Acción de Gracias? ¿Acción de Gracias a quién? ¿No será a Dios? Uf. Los ateos se van a quejar.

¿Por qué se celebran los domingos (Sunday)? ¿No es una fiesta pagana de adoración solar a la que el resto de confesiones nos deberíamos de negar?



			
				jinti said:
			
		

> ¿y por qué no evitar el problema si es tan facil decir Spring Break o Winter Break o lo que sea?



¿Porque no se celebra ni la primavera ni el invierno? Yo odio la primavera. Lo veo una ofensa intolerable.


----------



## diegodbs

De acuerdo con todo lo que dice Fernando. Yo soy ateo, pero si alguien me dice que no tengo que ir a trabajar porque es Semana Santa, no me rasgo las vestiduras, ni me da un soponcio ideológico.


----------



## Estela45

Rosa Maria 

I think is Easter Week.


----------



## jinti

Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué no? ¿no se celebra la fiesta del 4 de julio independientemente del número de estudiantes extranjeros que haya? ¿o el día del veterano sin considerar si hay alemanes en clase? ¿o el día de Martín Lutero sin considerar si hay gente del KKK? Supongo que a la gente del Sur de EEUU no le hará mucha gracia el día del presidente (que entiendo que commemora sobre todo a Washington y a Lincoln). ¿No hay indios que se pueden sentir ofendidos por el día de Acción de Gracias? ¿Acción de Gracias a quién? ¿No será a Dios? Uf. Los ateos se van a quejar.
> 
> Tranquiiiiilo.....   Cuéstiones de la religión son más delicados aquí.  ¿No hay que tener en cuenta la cultura además de las palabras mismas?  La cultura se ha puesto a querer términos más seculares.  Si cambia de nuevo, los términos cambiarán también.  Respiiiiirrrrraaaaa.
> 
> ¿Por qué se celebran los domingos (Sunday)? ¿No es una fiesta pagana de adoración solar a la que el resto de confesiones nos deberíamos de negar?
> 
> ¿Quién los celebra?  Mi oficina (en una universidad) está abierta los 7 días de la semana.  La mayoría de los negocios aquí también.  Antes de mudarme al barrio donde vivo ahora, vivía en un barrio ruso-judío y las tiendas se cierran los sábados, no los domingos.  Y ¿por qué no?
> 
> ¿Porque no se celebra ni la primavera ni el invierno? Yo odio la primavera. Lo veo una ofensa intolerable.


 
Para ti, borraremos la primavera del calendario.


----------

